
How to save Firefox? - aktello
It&#x27;s my first time posting on here...<p>I&#x27;ve been a Firefox user forever and the ever so frequent reports of its downward spiral did not do anything to change that. However, in the last month or so I&#x27;ve been experiences more and more showstopping js glitches trying to use popular sites. Can&#x27;t upload an ebay picture, check, can&#x27;t register on OKCupid check, forget about using Canadian government sites, check, and many more. This concerns me greatly because the only solution was to bust out Chrome which worked flawlessly. I&#x27;m afraid to think what kind of invisible Firefox bugs and security issues there might be.<p>What are we to do about this?<p>Few things that are stopping me from filing bugs are...<p>- don&#x27;t want to waste time on a dying product
- based on what I&#x27;ve read over the years i have the impression that their bugs can go unsolved for a long time
- it could be easier to report bugs, i.e. no registration, perhaps a per-installed extension that does most of the work for me, and allows to report bugs without registration after anti spam verification
======
foxly
1) Are you sure it's not your ad blocker?

2) The only "safe" browser is a browser running inside a VM, and even then,
your definition of "safe" may vary.

3) At least Mozilla isn't actively trying to harm people's privacy and
security:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/23/google-
eav...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/23/google-
eavesdropping-tool-installed-computers-without-permission)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/01/06/windows-1...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/01/06/windows-10-spying-
secrets-revealed/)

4) Mozilla will probably start to gain more popularity once they release
servo, their new browser engine. [https://servo.org/](https://servo.org/)

~~~
aktello
1) Yes, first thing i tried. 2) 3) Agreed. 4) Very much hope so.

